# potenza re11??



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

im in market for some new tires,,i have the cheapest tires in the world as of now "WANLI" tires,,i know theres a gazillion threads of tires on here so i apologize for a starting a new..but i am considering going all out and getting a set of these,,does anyone use these??? all ive heard are good about these,,i dont go to strip but wanna start going once in a while in the future,i just want a tire that'll stick when i want it and also safe with a little rain on the road.

thanks for taking time to read and your help,,aslo any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

well determining a tire is really up to how u use them, if u chew through them then stick with cheap stuff so it doesnt break ur wallet unless u enjoy smokin money away hahah literally but u do get what u pay for in terms of performance, just as with everything else


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are gonna go to the track, get a spare set of rims with sone drag radials and save your street tires.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

well what i want is a set of good street performance tires,, i just waant some better friggin traction,,im always sliding around from a dig,,im looking at tirerack.com and theres the yokohama avs es100, the dz101, and these others Tire Search Results


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

that link didnt work right my bad,,i was trying to direct ya to tireracks tires for less than $100


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I would say if price is not an issue, Bridgestone is probably the best tires when you factor in performance for dry and wet, build quality, relative tire life for a performance tire, etc.

I've used alot of brands and while some might accel in one or 2 areas really well, the ones that I have used don't seem to be as all encompassing as Bridgestones.


----------

